# Some very rough weather in the South of France...



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just saw a thread about "France in December". Then remembered what I saw on the Webcam the other day.

The Sea was on the road around Ste. Maxime, Grimuad, Cavaliere etc.

12 year old Boy Missing Porqurolles

French News

Strong Winds

Heavy Snow in Isere Region (Region South of Annecy/Grenoble (BE PATIENT ......Wait for Video))


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had very bad weather a few days ago with VERY strong winds which brought down trees and lots of branches.....

there is virtually no wind now and night time temperatures have been dropping to around 1C but increasignly as the week goes on so the weather improves....

At the present time it is just over 14C, clear sun and only 54% RH so - dry! Bo wind at all - the washing is just hangly vertically.......

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*missing boy*

Sadly, the buy who went missing in the storms has been found dead.

News Here

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We had really strong winds with hail and rain all night here on the south east coast. But you would not think so looking out now.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*back*

I see it is back!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Saturday - Sunday morning (as per the Yellow warning mentioned on that link for the Var) we had a VERY severe storm which initally was rain really lashing down but before the morning the rain was replaced by absolute blizzard conditions.

Sadly. the wind blowing the rain severely against our bedroom French doors caused rain or snow (we do not know which) to be forced under the door (one of the two bolts securing the "fixed" door had not been fastened at some stage  ) - when I woke in the morning and got out of bed there was a puddle about 2 m diameter on the floor of VERY cold water...... Instant wake-up call..... :lol: 

Sorted that and then discovered about 5 cm deep water in our wine store - which was swept out of the door by vigorous use of brooms by the pair of us and is now drying out (Fortunately no wine was hurt during this process :lol: ).

There was about 6cm of snow in the morning - very wet but snow and it had drifted up the doors and windows on that side of the house to a depth of about 25cm.

So in the Lot et Garonne yes, we had a bad night too.

I have attached a map so that members not familiar with the arrangement of the Departments in France can see how distant we are from the Var which Teemyob's link relates to......

So the Var must have been very rough......

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Sorted that and then discovered about 5 cm deep water in our wine store -
> Dave


Catastrophe, shock horror  a Man's wine in danger :x 
Not joking Dave, you had better rescue it quick


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We are currently in the Var about 7km from Grimuad and above it and 12 km from St Tropez.
Saturday and Sunday were very wet and its quite windy but we have been on the beach today and also last week.
Apparently it was 19degrees and sunny the week before we arrived on the 12th.
I am thinking of braving the sea tomorrow as it looked nice today but I didn't have a towel.
Locals are walking around dressed for the arctic but a t-shirt and thin fleece have been all we have been wearing unless it was raining.
The 3 or 4 cm of snow the other morning caused chaos for the locals as they have no idea about driving in it and the village is on the side of a mountain with streets built for donkeys pulling carts.
The snow was gone as quick as it arrived.
Loads of motorhomes all along the coast and several in the village in the coach parking over the weekend we didn't think we would see so many.
We came to see what it was like out of season and will certainly be returning at this time of year again.

James


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sea*



JP said:


> We are currently in the Var about 7km from Grimuad and above it and 12 km from St Tropez.
> Saturday and Sunday were very wet and its quite windy but we have been on the beach today and also last week.
> Apparently it was 19degrees and sunny the week before we arrived on the 12th.
> I am thinking of braving the sea tomorrow as it looked nice today but I didn't have a towel.
> ...


The sea will be around +13c

Good luck!

Wish we were there


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No sympathy for anyone on the Continent.

If you want lousy weather and eat nothing but horsemeat, you could have stayed at home.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

747 said:


> No sympathy for anyone on the Continent.
> 
> If you want lousy weather and eat nothing but horsemeat, you could have stayed at home.


No-one has sought sympathy from the Continent, we are at home but there seems to be an awful lot more whine from the UK at present;

School closures

don't you just love snow NOT

French N Road Tolls

great news no hose pipe ban !

Avalanche Risk

Van roof & snow

to mention just a few easily located from the last few days..... :lol: :lol:

You lot in the UK obviously are struggling to cope.........

As UKIP maintain it may be time for you to leave Europe completely.......

That will mean the aires and beaches in France and the stellplatz and campsites in many parts of Europe will not be clogged up with Brits seeking Fish and Chips or English Beer and other "local delicacies".....
thus there will be more space for the rest of us......

BYE......... :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that weather in Charente has been cancelled lately. A light powdering of snow Monday morning was gone by midday and since then it has been a typical Devon winter with cold, slightly wet and a tad breezy. Sounds positively boring compared to further north and south!

Still, so far no floods to threatenthe wine cellar so can sleep peacefully and worry free  

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

BUT Dave, have you ever heard me moan?

I sit here cheerfully eating my Horseburger while the wife sells boxes of matches in 6 feet of snow to get my beer money. The kids are begging and have a very good stand outside of the Conservative Club, so all is well in the World mate.

Don't let the bastards grind you down mate, that is my philosophy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

@747 Can't say I have ever hear you moan - and there is no double meaning in that before anyone says anything......

Totally agree live and let live

you've got beer money?

you dunno you were born, 'cor when I wuz a lad we didn'e 'ave no beer money we used to be lucky if we had...... etc etc....... :lol:

'nuff said afore there are complaints about spellings from the pendants - bright though they may be!

Good night to one and all, off to fnd me cardboard box in t'store to make sure the wines all OK overnoght......

But you might as well bring them kids in from outside them Tory snobs - they won't give you a brass farthing....... they'll only give you more trouble with yer social claim......

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------

